# avec la 1.4 ca va marcher ...

## gillesg

Une question bete, mais je suis un peu sec sur la reponse, et j'ai pas vraiment le coeur de chercher partou sur le net.

J'ai des applis qui fonctionnent bien avec la 1.2 (gcc 2.95), mais je n'ai pas les sources.

Et oui, il reste encore des logiciels proprietaires.

1) Si je passe a une 1.4 avec gcc 3.2, quels sont les risques que certaines choses ne marchent pas?

2) On voit beaucoup de chose sur les opotimisations apportees par gcc 3.2 pour les P4. Concretement, ca va donne quoi pour mon utilisation ?

Gilles

----------

## meyerm

Ne fais pas! La glibc sur 1.4 est compiler avec gcc 3.2. C'est incompatible avec gcc 2.x si tu prends C++. Je ne le sais pas pour sure pour C, mais je croix que sa fait aussi des problemes.  :Sad: 

----------

## dioxmat

personellement je nai pas de problemes avec gcc 3.2 mais je te conseille d'attendre la 1.4 officielle ou au moins un update de gcc, gcc 3.2 a apparamment quelques bugs avec les optimisations (tu me diras ca sera de toutes facons mieux que ton gcc 2.95.3 mais qd meme :)

----------

## xr31Daisy

En fait, j'attends l'arrivée de mon portable pour installer gentoo 1.4 dessus. ( si, si, il est livré avec M$ XP *, qui va passer directement aux oubliettes, sans même le booter une seule fois. ). A cette occasion, j'essaierais de faire un post pour raconter comment ça s'est passé. ( avec entre autre l'installation d'un peu de réseau wireless. )

Par contre, ma mini-tour va rester telle quelle pour l'instant, je ne ferais un upgrade complet ( ou même carrément une réinstallation ) que quand les applis auront suffisamment évolué pour que ça vaille la peine de tout recompiler.

----------

